# SHENZHEN | Huiyun Center | 359m | 1179ft | 80 fl | T/O



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## Munwon

"Windows of the World" needs to be bulldozed!


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2019-06-10 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

via 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## williamhou2005

Munwon said:


> "Windows of the World" needs to be bulldozed!


I live nearby, apparently it is still popular with mainland tourists. :lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar

Buildings over 250m that are not just concept anymore:

A = CITIC Financial Center Tower - 312m
B = China Merchants Bank Headquarters - 350m
C = Huiyun Center - 348m
F = Evergrande Center - 394m
G = Vanke 3D City - 250m
H =Hengli International Office Building - 250m


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

August 21 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳

the formwork is going down


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

via 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

by 赵利功


----------



## KillerZavatar

core will top out soon. Less than 5 floors left


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

February 15 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2020-03-04 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11

odd that it looks taller IRL than in the rendering. Weird perspective?


----------



## KillerZavatar

Hudson11 said:


> odd that it looks taller IRL than in the rendering. Weird perspective?


mostly because it is not directly surrounded by other supertalls... YET!


----------



## MMJ1405

Hopefully they start soon with the curtain wall so we can have a better idea, but it looks good!


----------



## zwamborn

2020-03-13 by 摩天圳 










2020-03-16 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

April 12 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2020-04-14 by 摩天圳


----------



## oscillation

*by johnny23  5.6





























*


----------



## erkantang

Current height ?


----------



## Zaz965

I presume the core is already 359m


----------



## oscillation

*by or via 摩天圳

posted today: 2020/05/11








*


----------



## oscillation

*by 摩天圳 2020/5/15












































*


----------



## KillerZavatar

^^
those last pictures are from Nanshan, I can only suggest anyone visiting the city to climb the mountain. It's free and you have a view in all directions. On clear weather you can see all supertalls from Qianhai to Caiwuwei.


----------



## oscillation

by 摩天圳


----------



## A Chicagoan

The curtain wall is here!









*By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi






















*


----------



## Hudson11

any more height to go? Looks like we're on the parapet.


----------



## A Chicagoan

Structurally topped out according to the CTBUH. Seems like we're pretty close.


----------



## Munwon

This will be one of the best looking clusters in the world when done!


http://imgur.com/6Bji2Nr


----------



## kanye

June 20 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

June 25 by ARERSF


----------



## kanye

July 28 by 摩天圳


----------



## kanye

August 20 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2020-08-24 via johnny23


----------



## kanye

by 摩天圳
looks like On Hold..


----------



## KillerZavatar

maybe just waiting for the cladding?


----------



## zwamborn

2020-10-09 by johnny23










2020-10-12 by xsw344896038


----------



## redcode

Oct 11









深圳后海天际线暮色 by Walker Chen on 500px


----------



## kanye

November 03 by allenlun0503


----------



## KAAAZ

credit: Walk East on youtube


----------



## CHINA0086

By 大光 from Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## A Chicagoan

*November 26:*








航拍深圳湾超级总部 by Walker Chen on 500px.com


----------



## germanicboy

Is the village at the back Baishizhou? It seems that a good part has been demolished already


----------



## KillerZavatar

yes it is.


----------



## kanye

December 12 by luke110097

finally...


----------



## zwamborn

2021-01-11 by timoneluo


----------



## hkskyline

2/6


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It's just another stupid box. It could've been beautiful


----------



## germanicboy

^^^ I agree, it's probably the worst supertall in this cluster, but it still has a very good height and hopefully it will turn better when the cladding is complete


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

觅健-癌症与重症慢性病病友互助社交和医疗数据分享平台


觅健网是一个病友互助社交和医疗数据分享平台,聚焦于重症慢病患者,帮助建立健康档案,高效学习疾病知识、康复经验并对接精准医生及药物资源。致力于帮助肺癌，乳腺癌，胃癌，肝癌，食管癌，肠癌，卵巢癌，系统性红斑狼疮，乙肝，淋巴瘤，膀胱癌，前列腺癌 等重症慢性患者恢复健康！




m.mijian360.com


----------



## little universe

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> 觅健-癌症与重症慢性病病友互助社交和医疗数据分享平台
> 
> 
> 觅健网是一个病友互助社交和医疗数据分享平台,聚焦于重症慢病患者,帮助建立健康档案,高效学习疾病知识、康复经验并对接精准医生及药物资源。致力于帮助肺癌，乳腺癌，胃癌，肝癌，食管癌，肠癌，卵巢癌，系统性红斑狼疮，乙肝，淋巴瘤，膀胱癌，前列腺癌 等重症慢性患者恢复健康！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m.mijian360.com


Wow, you found this resouces from Chinese women's breast cancer surviving and recovering social group. 😅


----------



## Zaz965

A Chicagoan said:


> Not me... I prefer the old "lighthouse" design.


I also like this design, because a strong light would make the building visible from Hong Kong


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## little universe

2021.08.17








by 笨加鸡蛋 on 500px

​


----------



## CHINA0086

By *红树湾畔* from motianzu.

8.18


----------



## redcode

Aug 23









暮色春笋 by 柒木 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Aug 25









-天际线日落 by CHITOU on 500px


----------



## ed500

By *摩天圳 *on Gaoloumi


----------



## kunming tiger

est T/O?


----------



## little universe

by 吉吉黄 on 500px








by 文拾贰SHIER on 500px




​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*By 红树湾畔 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## redcode

蓄势待发·华润春笋大厦 by TheJerry on 500px


----------



## little universe

2021.09.08








by Mitchell江小明 on 500px


​


----------



## little universe

by 飞凡映像 on 500px


​


----------



## redcode

Sep 11









城市风光高视角 by SGL小箫仙 on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 19









内透的夜色 by Three on 500px


----------



## redcode

Sep 25









基建/超级深圳湾 by 汇洪视觉 on 500px


----------



## ed500

Posted on Gaoloumi by 摩天圳


----------



## redcode

Oct 5









深圳后海CBD by 敬贤视界 on 500px


----------



## kanye

October 17 by 摩天圳


----------



## Zaz965

October 10 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

深圳SIC超级总部中心 | 华阳国际 ARCHINA 项目


----------



## Zaz965

it looks like a mouth with tongue


----------



## CHINA0086

10.19
By *摩天圳* from motianzu


----------



## zwamborn

2021-10-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## Hudson11

wow, they went to super speed on the facade.


----------



## Zaz965

this relieves my obsessive compulsive disorder


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn

2021-12-02 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2021-12-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

It looks topped out


----------



## kanye

December 31 via 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-01-03 by 小渔村 










2022-01-03 by 利益冲突


----------



## kanye

January 22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

Come check out my Sketchup model of the Huiyun Center!





Huiyun Center | 3D Warehouse


Huiyun Center, also known as the Hongshu Bay Metro Station, is a 359.2 m / 1,178 ft tall skyscraper under construction in the Shenzhen Bay Super Headquarters in Shenzhen, China. The 80 floor tower began construction in 2016 and will be completed in late 2022




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## 499towersofchina

Here's a recent screenshot showing this Tower from the view of someone driving his car on the main road next to the Shenzhen Bay HQ district.


https://www.ixigua.com/7056749741157122591?logTag=e004eca55080867e1638


----------



## kanye

January 30 by VotMaf


----------



## zwamborn

2022-02-01 by 卢氏


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 小渔村 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye

by 摩天圳


----------



## kenamour

June 25 by ：）的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kenamour

June 26 by 摩天圳的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## A Chicagoan

*Posted by 摩天圳 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kenamour

by 恶凉


----------



## kenamour

Jul 22 by 摩天圳的空间 - 高楼迷摩天族


----------



## kanye

August 06 by boss啊喂


----------



## ed500

23/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

17/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

01/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

06/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-06 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

13/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-15 by 卢氏 










2022-10-15 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn

2022-10-27 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

10/11/22 by fsdqy


----------



## ed500

20/11/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500

28/11/22 by zehua23


----------



## KAAAZ

Giant canary


----------



## Zaz965

gorgeous. it should be thicker


----------



## Lincolnlover2005

KAAAZ said:


> View attachment 4229014
> 
> 
> Giant canary


Two can play at that game! ‘MURICA!


----------

